# Anybody else going to Furlandia 2015??



## FennecMutt (Apr 28, 2015)

It'll be my very first FurCon and I'm trying to find other people who are also going. :3 I recently found another FA artist who's going and an old Furry buddy of mine miiiight go with his friends... Anybody else here attending??  Anybody suiting there too?


----------



## Vesk (Apr 29, 2015)

: ) I am attending Furlandia. I was there last year and it was great! Looking forward to meet you.

I'm flying over from Germany btw >.>


----------



## NinjaCat64 (May 6, 2015)

It's my first furcon too! I'm so excited! :3


----------



## NinjaCat64 (May 6, 2015)

It's my first furcon too! I'm so excited! :3


----------



## NinjaCat64 (May 6, 2015)

sry i accidentally posted that twice.


----------



## FennecMutt (May 8, 2015)

Yay!! 8D Im glad Im finding more first time Con-goers and second-timers. X3 So far I'll be attending alone, but I was hoping to wear my partial fursuit on Saturday. :3 I could drag my husband along to pay at the door, buuuuut it's really not his thing... Should I go alone and hope to make a good friend to be a Handler or take my husband along to be my Handler?


----------



## FennecMutt (May 8, 2015)

Vesk said:


> : ) I am attending Furlandia. I was there last year and it was great! Looking forward to meet you.
> 
> I'm flying over from Germany btw >.>




Whoa! 8D You're traveling a really long way for this Con! Thats awesome!! I cant wait to see you there!


----------



## taemi-chan (May 19, 2015)

This will be my first con period. I hope to meet a whole bunch of people! If you see me say hi. This is my fur suit. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16597290/


----------



## Kumatsu (May 19, 2015)

I'll also be attending. I'll be wearin' my polar bear tail. Name's Kumatsu and I'll be driving from home there every day of the con! Hopin' to learn a lot about fursuit making as I have one in progress.


----------



## Lyca (May 23, 2015)

This is also my first con. Look for someone with really long brown hair in leather boots (I'm short as well). =O I am at this con solo style so it would be great to meet some peeps!


----------



## Ximmy42 (May 28, 2015)

taemi-chan said:


> This will be my first con period. I hope to meet a whole bunch of people! If you see me say hi. This is my fur suit. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16597290/



I saw you! I never got a chance to tell you how great I thought you looked, so I'm doing it now. *grins* You looked great!


----------

